# Daft question of the day



## wizard1st

Have owned and ridden a fair few coloured horses in my day but have just got a blue and white mini horse and was wanting to know.is a blue and white horse called a blue and white horse or is there a special real name for one..
like black and white is piebald etc... I know I am a bit thick...


----------



## ErbslinTrouble

Would it be a blue, gray or steel - Tobiano, Overo, Sabino or Splashed White?

here's a cool website for reference The Colours & Markings of Horses

and here is a site with some photos to have a look at  The Colours & Markings of Horses

i've only ever hear the colouring 'blue' used with roans. not with coloured horses


----------



## Guest

technically, piebald is black and white, skewbald is any other colour and white. If you were going to register your horse with British Skewbald and Piebald Association he'd be a skewbald. but i've sometimes heard people refer to a grey and white coloured as blue and white.


----------



## DiamondHooves

iv had a pony that was blue and white and always would say it was blue and white also when is was up for sale i called him a blue and white cob hope this helps


----------



## momentofmadness

You get blue and white..

lemon and white

red and white

black and white 

brown and white..

Lemon and white are a bit of a rarety..


----------



## ErbslinTrouble

momentofmadness said:


> You get blue and white..
> 
> lemon and white
> 
> red and white
> 
> black and white
> 
> brown and white..
> 
> Lemon and white are a bit of a rarety..


lemon and white? you mean a palomino and white? like this?








those aren't that rare in the states with the paint breed, cremello and quarter horses.


----------



## momentofmadness

ErbslinTrouble said:


> lemon and white? you mean a palomino and white? like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those aren't that rare in the states with the paint breed, cremello and quarter horses.


yep thats it..


----------



## Dennyboy

mm thats a rather handsome lemon and white 

Have you got pics???

My friend had a blue and white cob he was lovely.


----------

